# problème connexion Limewire avec Neufbox



## yvon_jeff (2 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
J'étais auparavant chez Noos et j'avais pu sans problème installer et me connecter à Limewire et amule. Depuis, j'ai déménagé et je suis désormais chez Neuf. Si la connexion à internet me semble excellente via Airport, il m'est en revanche impossible de me connecter à Limewire ou amule... Les deux programmes cherchent en vain une connexion... Quelq'un a-t-il une solution???
Merci d'avance.


----------

